# off the grid mobile screen printing part 2



## obey no one (Jul 25, 2020)

the second test print did not go like i had hoped. i didn't get any usable stickers, and my ink / vinyl combination did not work out, but decided to cut up one of my t shirts to do some fabric test prints that came out okay

first the setting




printed in the high desert with no electric.
screen was make with the block out stencil method, here is a brief description. I can draw or paint, but i can manipulate graphics fairly good on a computer. I did the art in inscape, a free open source vector graphics program. this is the only part i used electricity on. took quite awhile to do a very simple graphic, but i am still learning the program. printed the art onto a piece of paper the size i wanted it. taped it to the back of the screen, traced the design onto the mesh using a fine tip sharpie. used block out & a paint brush to fill in all the areas i didn't want to print, leaving the print area open.

pro & con of this method.

con: took a long time to make the screen. limited in amount of fine detail. finished screen art looks hand drawn because it is.

pro: super easy to do, i feel like anyone could easily make a screen this way. equipment, or power needed. just sharpie, art to trace, paint brush, block out.

eventually i will need to build an exposure unit so i can use photo emulsion and do much higher quality work. but for now while i am still working out a method. this will work fine. also the diy punk in me doesn't mind print that look more artistic

as i said at the begging the vinyl stickers didn't come out, some possible solutions are trying different vinyl (maybe), or different ink (most likely). i might try both.


----------



## obey no one (Jul 25, 2020)

when i realized that the vinyl wasn't going to work i quickly decided to do some fabric test prints that came out okay. this is just on one of my cut up t shirts, so kinda sloppy. but came out well enough that i may do a patch test run soon since i have alot the stuff i need already.

still much more into printing stickers than patches.


----------

